# G220 vs Skoda Octavia vRS MK2 FL Estate......



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Hello all.........:thumb:

Well following on from Graham's visit on the Saturday:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=166686

Sunday saw Jules and I back at the unit working on John's newly acquire Skoda Octavia VRS MK2 FL Estate. Now when I say newly acquired John has had the car since October but upon initial inspection seems to look after it very well, the car looked as follows upon arrival:




































































































Looking pretty good to me.........:thumb:

*The Detail Process*

Wheels off first so each wheel was washed with Megs Wheel Brightner, AS Tardis, Detailer Brush, Wheel Schmitt and some Zaino Z7 in a wash bucket:



















Rinsing first:










Aggitated with the Wheel Schmitt:










Megs Wheel Brightner applied:










Detailer brush used on the back of the spokes:










AS Tardis applied where required:










Then onto the front of the wheel with some Megs Wheel Brightner and a Detail Brush:










The wheel was rinsed and then Jules dried it with a Waffle Weave Drying Towel:










Then some CG Jetseal 109 was applied via an Applicator Pad:










Left for a while and then buffed off:










This process was repeated on the other wheels.........:thumb:

While each wheel was off I paid some attention to the wheel arches, so Passenger Side Front - Before:










Rinsing first:










Megs APC applied:










Megs Large Brush used:










AG Wheel Brush used in some smaller areas:










Rinsed again:










After:










Passenger Rear Arch - Before:










After - With Wheel on:










The car was washed using Karcher Pressure Washer, Snow Foam with HD Elite Lance, 2BM consisting of Zaino Z7, Megs Buckets and Gritguards and Lambswool Wash Mitts:










Rinsing first:










Then foamed:




























While the foam dwelled, Jules and I attacked the door shuts, boot shut and petrol cap with some Megs APC and a Detailer Brush:



















I then decided to tackle the engine bay, so started the engine and then rinsed the engine bay:










Megs APC applied and aggitated with a Detailer Brush:



















The engine bay and car was then rinsed.

Jules then washed the car using the 2BM so onto the wash bucket first:










Washed a few panels:










Then into the Rinse Bucket:










This process was then repeated and I then rinsed the car:










Next up Jules and I decided to clay the car with some Megs Last Touch and some Sonus Green Detailing Clay:










Then car had been well looked after with little contamination, only a few tar spots on the leading wheel arches.........:thumb:

The car was then rinsed and some Megs Last Touch was then applied:










The car was then dried with a Waffle Weave Drying Towel and then moved inside...........:car:

I then drove the car inside and taped up using some 3M 3434 tape, marking up a area on the Passenger Side Door for inspection:



















Now as you can see there was very little swirling and RDS marks, John had been working well with his wash process, applying protection and I had little to correct on most panels but managed to achieve the following:










I didn't take any further pictures as the correction was minimal really so apologies for that........

Jules was straight onto the interior working with Henry but again the car was well looked after and cared for so after a quick vac and dust she worked on the leather using the Gliptone Cleaner and Conditioner:










Megs APC was used on some of the interior Trim Panels and Boot Load Liner:










Jules also used some more Megs APC to tidy up the engine bay:










Then she moved onto working on the exahust using some Wirewool, Autosol and a Microfibre:










By this point Jules had a 5 minte break waiting for me to finish the correction work:










After correction work the car was moved outside and rinsed:










Megs Last Touch Applied:










Then dried with a Waffle Weave Drying Towel:










We then went with the Zaino combination starting with some Z-AIO via an Applicator Pad:










I then completed a Z6 wipedown:



















This was followed by two coats of Zaino Z2-Pro via an Applicator Pad:










After another Z6 wipedown I completed the process with a Z8 wipedown:










We then attended to the glass inside and out with some Megs Glass Cleaner and Glass Cleaning Cloths:










This was followed by some Rain Repellent via and Applicator Pad:










Finally Jules finsihed up with some Z16 via an Applicator Pad on the tyres:










*The Results*

*Indoor*






























































































































































































*Outside*








































































































































Apologies for this not being my usual in depth write-up but Jules and I were chatting way too much with John around.............:doublesho

Thanks to John for making the trip and look forward to seeing you again.........

Comment's good or bad welcome as always.........


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

Your keeping Jules Busy with the Skodas lol, how have you found the paint Hard, Soft or Normal on the last 2 as i have a mate whos got an Octavia VRS in the Same blue who whats some polishing action at some point.

Oh Good work as always mate


----------



## peanut1 (Dec 29, 2009)

Top job mate!


----------



## gmblack3 (May 14, 2007)

Great work!

Anymore trips back to the states soon?


----------



## sim L (Jan 3, 2010)

Damn that blue is amazing!
Everyone of your right ups makes me want to try more Zaino products!

Great work again both of you! :thumb:


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

:thumb:​
good job again m8 u seem busy just now


----------



## ASH 54 (Sep 21, 2006)

Loving that colour, good teamwork


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

Top work there mate. You two seem to be a great team - I think I need a Jules! That Skoda has the same brakes as my TT and you've also got the same Karchers as me:thumb:


----------



## rankins (Apr 10, 2010)

excellent work again mate


----------



## EssTee (Jan 28, 2007)

Simon and Jules, that looks great although not quite as good as a Red one


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

Si as all ways fantastic work whats the going rate off hiring out jules for a day/weekend? seen as we cant by one :lol:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking write up Simon, stunning finish.


----------



## HAWKEY_SKYLINE (Mar 23, 2008)

awsome work guys as always :thumb:


----------



## happypostie (Jul 1, 2009)

great work you two are a good double act. khalid


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Looking good mate :thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Gandi said:


> Your keeping Jules Busy with the Skodas lol, how have you found the paint Hard, Soft or Normal on the last 2 as i have a mate whos got an Octavia VRS in the Same blue who whats some polishing action at some point.
> 
> Oh Good work as always mate


Classic VAG paint mate, pretty tough but it can be beaten............:thumb:



gmblack3 said:


> Great work!
> 
> Anymore trips back to the states soon?


Will be over around August if all works out mate, Dad is supposed to be coming over to the UK next month and bringing along one of your recommendations with him, so thanks for that............:thumb:



cleslie said:


> Top work there mate. You two seem to be a great team - I think I need a Jules! That Skoda has the same brakes as my TT and you've also got the same Karchers as me:thumb:


The Karcher isn't mine and I just borrowed it but it's not a bad machine although it's pretty large in terms of size, seemed to fill up most of my boot............:doublesho



EssTee said:


> Simon and Jules, that looks great although not quite as good as a Red one


I get the feeling you may be biased............:lol:



-tom- said:


> Si as all ways fantastic work whats the going rate off hiring out jules for a day/weekend? seen as we cant by one :lol:


Oh.........way to expensive for you mate, having said that, it could be arranged.............:lol:



ahaydock said:


> Looking good mate :thumb:


Thanks mate, was chatting about you today with a fellow DW member that you know............


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

superb once again Simon :thumb:


----------



## Yun_says (Apr 8, 2010)

Excellent work guys, wish my missus would lend a hand, lol, oh well


----------



## eurodub (Mar 24, 2009)

First Class once again....:thumb:


----------



## spacer567 (Jul 8, 2008)

great job just one thing lol i dont wether to look at the car or jules lol she s somewhat distracting ha ha ha lol great job anyway


----------



## srmtor (Jul 12, 2008)

great work from there 2 of you... I really need to train the missus up dont I! :lol:


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Excellent work as always.

I could do with a helper...


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

Baker21 said:


> Classic VAG paint mate, pretty tough but it can be beaten............:thumb:
> 
> Will be over around August if all works out mate, Dad is supposed to be coming over to the UK next month and bringing along one of your recommendations with him, so thanks for that............:thumb:
> 
> ...


so how much we talking to hire jules out then  :lol:


----------



## Dan Gull (Jul 24, 2009)

Superb work - another here being inspired to try some Zaino products.


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Another great write up mate. Those Skoda's are wicked.:thumb:


----------



## orienteer (Aug 17, 2009)

Mr B21 ... absolutely fantastic job as ever :thumb:

The more I see your finished products the more I'm leaning towards Zaino's range 

Reading between the lines I guess you're using the Z-AIO as a cleaner/preparation even though it can be the LSP?

If AIO preps I wondered why the Z6 before the Z2?

As for the Z2 don't you have some bizarre accelerator to use? 

Without looking back in time can you confirm you've given up on waxes ie 476S or BOS or SN etc etc and the Z2 does the same job?

Finally, sorry, does the Z8 make a significant difference or is it like a final wipe over with Megs LT except cleverer :doublesho ?

End of grilling ... end of broadcast :lol:

Sincerest regards, Ian


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

-tom- said:


> so how much we talking to hire jules out then  :lol:


Waaaaaaaay too much..........



orienteer said:


> Mr B21 ... absolutely fantastic job as ever :thumb:
> 
> The more I see your finished products the more I'm leaning towards Zaino's range
> 
> ...


No problem with all the questions there Ian, that's what Forums are all about........

If you research into Zaino and it's make up then you will find many posts on what to use at what stage and to get the best out of the range you need to use most of the products to their full effect.

Z-AIO is a great base for the sealant and also acts as a cleaner after polishing, makes a massive difference IMHO, the Z6 acts as a Gloss Enhancer and again makes all the difference.

You can then use Z2 neat or you can use the accelerator, I have the accelerator but don't use it too often.......:thumb:

I wouldn't say I had given up on other brands, still use them now and again but I just like the combination and depth that you can get with the Zaino range........:thumb:

Oh and Z8 is a must, acts as a top up to the Z2 IMO and works very well, I wash and dry my car, then use Last Touch followed by a Z8 wipedown and it always looks great........:thumb:


----------



## Wardy (Jan 16, 2006)

Beautiful and a great result Baker :thumb:

I'll have one of those one day 

Cheers,
Steve


----------

